# what's your kitchen theme?



## zech13_9_goforgold (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm just curious what theme you guys have for your kitchen. It could be a color scheme or the decor. I'm looking at redoing my kitchen and was just looking for some ideas? Anyone have a really unique theme?


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

I like my kitchen to be as colorful as possible, and since I rent all the color has to come through my stuff. So...

I have a red mixer, green blender, blue food processor
I have a 12 person set of fiestaware in 12 different colors, plus fiesta accessories also in random colors.
I have a red hutch that displays my collection of polish pottery.

I doubt this is unique, but it looks cool.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

that sounds cheery, Chamomile Girl.

I'm subbing to this thread b/c I need ideas, too.

My theme is uh, stainless steel appliances, beige tile, and brown cabinets?









I've got some chile peppers hanging up by the back door but that's about the extent of my kitchen decor.


----------



## PenelopeJune (Jan 22, 2008)

Mine is vintage. The walls are tan/brown and the cabinets are dark brown, but I rent so that's not my fault. My colors are orange/red/yellow, and it looks very groovy in my kitchen.









I have a small hook rack with vintage aprons, a big peg board painted orange that holds all my pots and pans, vintage clock and vintage thermometer, and the COOLEST vintage tea towel framed above my stove.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

I have a very loose interpretation of French country. The walls are a (pretty bright and cheery) yellow. I have valances that are yellow with a dark red toile scene. I have a few things above the cabinets--my favorites are vintage canning jars with dried beans of a few colors in them, plus some vintage roosters my MIL got for a wedding present.


----------



## kis95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Roosters! I don't have a 'thing' for them, but after we moved into our house a couple of years ago, I kept seeing rooster-themed things at yard sales that I just _had_ to have! I guess my kitchen is along the country-type style now, and I must say, I love my roosters! Otherwise, it's a pale-yellow colour (don't love it, but haven't been bothered to paint yet), with tea-stained lace curtains and off-white cabinets. The counters are wood and the whole room is kind of a natural/neutral shade.


----------



## mommaof3boz (Feb 15, 2006)

White, tan and green with vintage Merry Mushrooms. I'll link a picture of those. http://shop.ebay.com/items/merry%20m...D=186789830512

Its so funky 70's that I love it.


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommaof3boz* 
White, tan and green with vintage Merry Mushrooms. I'll link a picture of those. http://shop.ebay.com/items/merry%20m...D=186789830512

Its so funky 70's that I love it.

I have that set of canisters! They belonged to my husband's grandmother. I lurve them!

To answer the OP question...atm, my "theme" is messy







but I have tan walls and rose and moss green accents and tan, rose, and moss colored floors, with stainless appliances...I would say it's modern country? Simple moss matchstick blinds and white and moss green formica counters..(a throw back to the 70's..) the house came with them, I just did the floors, walls, and accessories to match since re-doing them wasn't in the budget.


----------



## Coconut Chronicles (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chamomile Girl* 
I like my kitchen to be as colorful as possible

I'm the same way









The colors we have in our kitchen are beach inspired so blue greens and sands etc. The tile that we picked out for the backsplash we're putting in inspired the "theme".


----------



## onthemove (Aug 5, 2004)

I have white cupboards and white tile backsplash, tan colored countertops, avacado green walls with black and white appliances and decor. I painted it over 5 years ago and still love it.


----------



## doubledutch (Oct 23, 2007)

our kitchen has (blah!) oak cabinets which i would like to paint, off-white countertops. the walls are sort of a medium amethyst color. dish towels are colorful - red, orange, turquoise. i have a turquoise candle holder, some kid artwork on the wall, no window treatments (yet) but the fabric i bought is, like, purple, orange, hot pink, turquoise . . .









one wall of the kitchen functions almost like a hallway leading to the basement stairs, with no cabinets on it. it's kind of staging area for dh's paintings-in-progress. they're not finished so we're not exactly _displaying_ them, but it's a safe and easily accessible place for them to be. (he's supposed to paint in the basement or garage, but in reality, he's doing it in the kitching / dining room / living room because that's easier with the boys around.)

so i guess our kitchen is crazy.


----------



## doubledutch (Oct 23, 2007)

oh, here's the listing for our (old) house, which has an adorable, tiny kitchen. it's fairly neutral: greige cabinets, champagne walls with white trim, but it has a colorful light fixture which can be picked up in the textiles, canisters, etc (if there were anything else in the ktichen!). since the light is on in the photo, you can't really tell, but it's a murano-glass light fixture with blue, orange and red splotches on a white background.

http://duluthrealty.idxsearch.com/id...D=&PT=RES&CF=X
(kitchen is second photo)

i much prefer to just use color, because i think i would quickly get tired of a specific 'motif' and i don't like everything to be all matchy.


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

Ours is a Wine/Chef theme. Our curtains, pot holder, floor mat are all very similar to this theme. We did a wash techinque on the wall that looks tucan-ish and the cabinets are white. The floors are a wood. I love our kitchen.


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

blue and yellow! i have blue and yellow fiesta ware and various other colorful kitchen things


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

It used to be wine and grapes (old house) - now the color scheme at our new house is rust orange painted tile (backsplash), olive green valance, off white distressed cabinets w/ dark bronze hardware w/ a nice mix of the colors above on quartz countertop. We also have hardwood floors in our kitchen w/ an off white stove and dishwasher, but stainless fridge and microwave. I love the color. It's neutral and flows w/ the breakfast area and family room!


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Looks like I'm not the only one with a vintage mushroom cannister collection!







But mine are the kind grandma's painted for a hobby in the '70s.

We just redid our kitchen on the cheap. We have Morrocan Red Walls, Cinnabark dark brown cabinets & trim, with a Lemongrass accent color on our sink base & accent shelf. This is a color combination suggested in the Behr Paint & Primer in one series. We also did the dining room to match with the red and a light cream color (the 4th in the suggestion) on some of the walls & both ceilings.

I like to have my pots & pans hanging, so they're hanging from the original mantle. We're trying to redo in stainless, but so far have only done the stove. I like to have bowls of fruit & am currently looking for some big glass cannisters for my baking supplies & dry goods. I also have hanging baskets for my onions, potatoes, garlic, etc.

I like to have everything on display & easy at hand, which is good b/c I only have a few cabinets. Our next hope is to redo the counter top with a piece of Ikea Butcher Block, which I just found out if we go with the thinner piece, could cost us less than $100!

This is all accented by my awesome new red kitchenaide mixer! Happy birthday to me!


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

I think my kitchen is pretty unique......its rustic without being "country"
My cabinets, stairs to the second floor, and all the mouldings are made of 200year old barnboard. We have a massive soapstone sink with a handpump for a faucet (you don't pump it however, its just for show) The walls are a very cool olive green and I also have some antique tool boxes above my stove that hold vintage looking things. I have a shabby old dresser that holds all our stuff and plants and eventually I want to add on to it to make it into a hutch to display my le creuset (and hopefully soon to be fiestaware collection)
Our countertops are tiled which I HATE! But we are hoping to cover them with stainless steel to match our appliances.


----------



## mi_amor (Nov 5, 2009)

Does anyone have pictures they want to post? They all sound so beautiful! My kitchen is currently themeless and mostly white. I would really like to brighten it up or make it warm and cozy.


----------



## sairy_gamp (Aug 5, 2008)

Theme? Just trying to keep some counter space open enough for cooking is about it.


----------



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sairy_gamp* 
Theme? Just trying to keep some counter space open enough for cooking is about it.

Me too. I was going to say, "Theme? Messy!"


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

colorful? I have reddish pink walls, and having to live with white trim & cabinets (they used to be green courtsey of the previous owners). I have red pans, green teakettle, a rainbow of floursack towels and the kids artwork (finger painting) hanging up on the walls.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

My dp wants roosters in our kitchen. I don't think roosters belong in a kitchen (although I know it is a popular theme). Dp grew up with chickens in the house so it makes him think of home, it makes me think of grossness. Yuck. Outside, fine, in my house? Nope.

I am looking for a red and gold Asian/Polynesian theme for towels and hotpads and such. My living room and kitchen are open and those are the colors in the living room. I am recovering my kitchen chairs with a palm leaf print with little circus monkeys in red and gold costumes. I think its cute.

Most of my kitchen (counter tops, cabinets, etc) I picked earthy colors, so although it isn't WHITE, it is pretty neutral.


----------



## dawningmama (Jan 14, 2003)

I wanted a cherry theme but, well, it's hard to find stuff with cherries on it!







So, I have white wainscoating and trim, a light sage on the walls and white cabinets. It's sort of vintage ranch with a couple of cherries places. I like the pop of red against the sage, I just wish I had more.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Another wine one here... My wallpaper is off-white with berries, the cabinets are a dark pink, and the curtains are a fabric with pics of wine labels. It has been about 6 years since it was done and the whole kitchen is in desperate need to remodeling. I am thinking of going with a more woodsy/cabin-ish theme next time.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pinoikoi* 
I don't think roosters belong in a kitchen (although I know it is a popular theme).it makes me think of grossness. Yuck. Outside, fine, in my house? Nope.

. I am recovering my kitchen chairs with a palm leaf print with little circus monkeys in red and gold costumes.

I have to say, it's cracking me up that roosters are gross in a kitchen, but monkeys are okay.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I have black appliances & red "stuff." The dishes we use the most are red square ones, although we have a bunch of plain white dishes, too. All my dish towels/dishcloths are red & white plaid. My curtains are red with tan/brown accents. I love red in a kitchen







I read somewhere that you should always use red & yellow in kitchens, because they stimulate the appetite. Blue & green make you not feel hungry. Which I guess, if you're dieting, that could be a good thing!


----------



## ABrez (Apr 4, 2007)

When we bought this condo and redecorated someone said to us, "The 70's called and they want their kitchen back"

'nuff said.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BetsyS* 
I have to say, it's cracking me up that roosters are gross in a kitchen, but monkeys are okay.









Yeah I know. It's ironic.


----------



## primjillie (May 4, 2004)

Lotus.Blossome ~ your house sounds awesome. I am love with "old" stuff. My kitchen is primitive ~ old jars, yellowware bowls, wooden kitchen utensils, old food crates. My favorite color is blue, so most of my house revolves around that color. Cupboards are oak with white tile and black appliances. I would like hardwood floors, but they are just white for now.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Yeah! primitive is the word for it.







I live in a saltbox and like that style. I have a bunch of punched tin light fixtures but I am going to replace them with something a little more modern. My house is a mish mash of modern loft meets primitive. Weird I know. We just came into a lot of old hand hewn beams and barnboards and we're going to handcraft a large dining table. I am so excited!!









Dawning mama. I love cherries too! I was at a yard sale once and I had a purse with cherries on it and the lady said- boy do I have somethig for you! It was a huge lot of glasses with the cutest cherries on them. I love those glasses!

Pinoikoi- I think my sons preschool has that monkey pattern on their windowseats. Its super cute, and not really obvious (that they are monkeys)


----------



## doubledutch (Oct 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ABrez* 
When we bought this condo and redecorated someone said to us, "The 70's called and they want their kitchen back"

'nuff said.

















that sounds great!


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

My kitchen is vintage pink and gray from about 1955, complete with boomerang-pattern Formica and a really cool dishwasher door with a massive handle that looks like something from a sci-fi film of the era. We've found that we really like the tight color scheme. People give us pink dishcloths, towels, potholders, etc. whenever they see some for sale, so we have a variety (solid pink, plaid, multi-pastel polka dots, raspberries, etc.) and it looks cheery. It's pretty easy to find stainless steel accessories, or white fits in fine. My mom got us some pink-and-gray canisters from an antique store that blend in perfectly; we are afraid of their 50-year-old plastic, so we use them to corral some small bottles that were cluttering the counter.

When we moved in, we converted all of our old dishcloths (mostly green) to bathroom cleaning cloths. It's really handy to have this color coding--the old ones are still useful, but there's no chance of washing dishes with anything that's ever been in the toilet bowl!


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

Right now it is a dated 70s theme - flowered cheap countertops, dingy brown cupbords, and a stove that only has 2 working burners. We are saving money for a new IKEA kitchen, but that is likely a few years off.


----------



## zech13_9_goforgold (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks everyone, keep them coming.


----------



## The Hidden Life (Aug 29, 2004)

I like folkloric patterns and clean surfaces. In my kitchen the general color scheme is "red with white and stainless steel." I'm striving for a more minimalist look, although not in a modernist way.


----------



## sweetcheeks (May 21, 2005)

I went for a 1940s farmhouse kind of theme in my kitchen. Our kitchen was in sorry shape when we bought this place (wall paper border as the backsplash, pink countertop, ugly, big wooden pulls on the cabinets, not to mention the cabinets painted in an off-white that always looked dirty) so we've been updating it. We weren't able to afford putting in new cabinets so I ripped off an idea straight from a kitchen and bath magazine for a 1940s farmhouse kitchen that involved painting the cabinets a pure white, new vintage-looking hardward and a beadboard backsplash. This is what we ended up with. I need a new rug by the sink but other than that, I love it.


----------



## jillyofthevalley (Oct 18, 2004)

My old kitchen was french country. The walls were sunflower yellow and the accessories were yellow and green. The cabinets were kind of a dark honey wainscotting style with black wrought iron handles. I LOVED my old kitchen. My new one I call "cheap falling apart crap" LOL We moved in a year ago today (happy anniversary house!) and all we've done so far is replace the appliances with stainless steel ones. Eventually it will be gutted and redone and I will have my french country back with sunflowers and roosters.


__
https://flic.kr/p/4190572193


__
https://flic.kr/p/4191333712


__
https://flic.kr/p/4191333276


----------



## fieldsie (Dec 12, 2009)

well I *want* it to be a sort of pioneer rustic coffee shop. But right now it is just spring green & it's "us". We have open shelves for storage and stacked cabinents. My geico gecko picture collection and a huge white board. It's kinda busy and waaay too messy, but it's small for 7 people so what can you do?


----------



## krolissa (Sep 30, 2002)

We have white cupboards, a wood-look floor, and turquoise countertops that came with the kitchen. Since the countertops are custom dimensions, I have made peace with them and have continued on with a 50's theme. We have a yellow vinyl/chrome dinette set, and one wall is painted red, another is turquoise, and the other two walls are just white. Accents are chrome, linens are turquoise/yellow/red or black & white. We have great built-in cabinets that are reminiscent of the time, too. I wanted to do a black and white checkerboard floor, but that isn't going to happen anytime soon. It's just a cheery place to be!


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

My kitchen is red. My rice cooker and all my pots & pans are red. I had red mixing bowls but they got lost in the move from CA to UT. My good dishesare white but my cheao plastic ones are shades of red & orange. I also have this red apron hanging up on the wall; got it on Etsy last year.









eta - with my Christmas money this year I think I will get Fiesta dishes in scarlet, sunflower, lemongrass, persimmon, turquoise, and tangerine.


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

Sunflowermommy, can I steal your kitchen??? Pleeease!!!


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

Mine has no theme. Our kitchen was updated by the former owners with boring light wood cabinets, fake granite (forminca) counterops in an awful kinda of mauve color, "brass" drawer pulls, white appliances, and bright white tile backsplash with bright blue turkish tiles as accents. The bright blue tiles clash with the pink countertop. I hate the "brass." I'd love to replace the countertop and get stainless appliances, but it isn't in the budget.

Our kitchen is also quite small, so my theme is "minamalist' - I can't stand having stuff out on the counter.


----------



## jillyofthevalley (Oct 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JessicaRenee* 
Sunflowermommy, can I steal your kitchen??? Pleeease!!!









LOL I wish I could have packed it up and taken it with me when we moved last year. I miss it terribly. We planned that kichen ourselves and picked every last detail. It was my baby. Our kitchen right now is awful with cheap falling apart cabinets and hideous green and copper swirly countertops. I can't wait until we have the money to renovate it.


----------



## PNWmama (Sep 2, 2006)

fun thread!
My kitchen has a yellow and turquoise theme. Our cabinets are painted a vanilla color and the walls are a butter yellow. I have all yellow and turquoise fiestaware dishes and my mom has gifted me many additional yellow and turquoise fiestaware pieces (teapots, butter dishes, etc.) I loooove them







.
I've got a turquoise teapot, antique blue ball jars on the window sill, vintage yellow and turquoise crochet potholders on the wall. My kitchen is still a bit of a work in progress (cabinets are in the process of still being painted, we need curtains), but I love my bright and cheerful kitchen!


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Ok- my mom came over and...

we redid the chairs. Sanded, painted, put new cushions and reupholstered.

Once they are dry (we did 4 out of 6 so far) I will reattach the cushions and post some pics! Because they aren't ALL done yet, I think I can do some "before" and "after" shots.


----------



## mamaluvspirates (Mar 20, 2009)

Pirates!!!

No, actually...I wish. My husband won't let me lol. The bathroom is pirates, and he says one pirate themed room is enough. Drat.

My kitchen is french chefs, in lime green with black and white checkered accents. I love it.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaluvspirates* 
Pirates!!!

No, actually...I wish. My husband won't let me lol. The bathroom is pirates, and he says one pirate themed room is enough. Drat.

My kitchen is french chefs, in lime green with black and white checkered accents. I love it.

Although that would be fun, I have to say I wouldn't be up for pirates in the kitchen for the same reason that I won't stand for chickens in my kitchen..

Have you EVER known a pirate to wash their hands?


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

red and tan/yellow


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

I hope this works!

damage on chairs (before) worn/stained fabric and chipped paint

Check out the monkeys on the new fabric!

I have to admit, I have had the fabric sitting around for quite some time, and I somehow thought the leaves/foliage were greener than they are, but I love it as is!

Before/After

I hope all those links work!


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chamomile Girl* 
I like my kitchen to be as colorful as possible, and since I rent all the color has to come through my stuff. So...

I have a red mixer, green blender, blue food processor
I have a 12 person set of fiestaware in 12 different colors, plus fiesta accessories also in random colors.
I have a red hutch that displays my collection of polish pottery.

I doubt this is unique, but it looks cool.

My bff took a set of plain farm chairs and painted them each a different color. There's a yellow one, a blue one, a purple one.. they look great in her (also) very colorful kitchen.


----------



## kis95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BetsyS* 
I have to say, it's cracking me up that roosters are gross in a kitchen, but monkeys are okay.









As someone with a Rooster kitchen, I had to laugh at the monkeys, too! I get it though; I could care less about roosters, but I came across so many of them at yard sales and such last year, I just can't stop collecting them now. Just before Christmas, I found a beautiful stained-glass rooster wind chime for in front of my kitchen window. I love it! Anyway, monkeys are cute, too. I'd love to see pics of all these lovely-sounding kitchens!


----------



## EarthyMamaofDaisy (Aug 14, 2006)

I have medium olive colored walls with natural color birch cabinets and brown ceramic tile. It has a very earthy feel.


----------



## CariOfOz (Jun 30, 2005)

My kitchen theme is 'boring'







But I do have a GREAT cookie jar (edge of the lid is cracked so it's just decorative now, but I LOVE it too much to get rid of it!) that is a fat cat that is orange and turquoise







I have a set of potteryware (big fruit bowl, platter and utensil crock) that have bright Italian villa scenes on them that oddly enough coordinate fairly well with the cat







And a few months ago I picked up oven mits and an apron at Ikea that are bright stripes in those colours as well. So it's coming along slowly.

We rent the house we live in, so arent' supposed to put nails into the walls (but have gotten the ok for a few) so I want to get some cool decorative tiles to put on the soffit above the cupboards. 3m velcro picture hangers are a renters dream come true!


----------



## serenetabbie (Jan 13, 2002)

What a fun thread!

I used to have an awesome 1950's kitchen in my old house, and I really miss it. Our current kitchen is lovely 1972 particle board, fake brass and ugly gold/white "marble" formica. It used to have black trim, brown panneling and very dark green walls with an ivy wall paper "chair rail". We painted the walls yellow like Sunflower's kitchen, the trim and panneling white. While it is not what I would want, it is so much better! Our accessories are colbalt blue or white.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

My kitchen is painted white and has red and white appliances and a cafe theme. The border is a series of 3 coffee house prints repeated and then I have the print in a larger size hanging on my wall. The table runner matches those. I have a hanging coffee mug rack on the wall with red and white mugs too


----------



## HeatherAtHome (Apr 4, 2009)

My kitchen is green and white with a "homey" theme. It's not really done yet but we got a good start. Totally done on the cheap but I love it.








Pics here.


----------



## jillyofthevalley (Oct 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherAtHome* 
My kitchen is green and white with a "homey" theme. It's not really done yet but we got a good start. Totally done on the cheap but I love it.







Pics here.

I love your kitchen! The green you chose is so beautiful and calming. Isn't it amazing what a couple cans of paint can do? I love older cabinets. They last and all they need is paint every once in a while. Our new house is 13 years old and the junky cabinets they chose for the kitchen are already falling apart. Paint wouldn't even help them because they have the laminate on them which is all peeling back and breaking off.







I miss old school real wood cabinets.


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

My theme is "Key west" My husband is not a fan of anything tropical and we even live in florida but I consider the kitchen my territory so I made it how I want. Let me see if I can dig up some pics.


----------

